
Fasterfox: Add-ons for Firefox - delabano
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1269
======
jaddison
And for people with 3.0+:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9148>

Not that I've used it.

